
Show HN: ProtoAPI – Beta – Prototype Django APIs – Similar to Parse and Apiary - jonatron
https://www.protoapi.net/
======
brudgers
I did not figure out how to try it...by which I mean I spent as much effort as
I was willing before giving up. Buttons and such just keep moving on the
screen (or maybe these are images?) as quickly as a prank display.

~~~
jonatron
I changed the insanely fast gif to a couple of screenshots

